# upper chest struggle!



## gym-bob (Dec 2, 2010)

hi, im looking for some advice/exercises i can do to build my upper chest.the rest of my body develops well however no matter what i try my upper chest wont budge and its starting to look noticable in comparison with the rest of my body. any tips lads?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

incline bench


----------



## gym-bob (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah iv tried loads of inclines but still struggle to hit it! any other tips?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

whats your form like, or maybe try incline dumbell press so you can get a larger range of motion


----------



## gym-bob (Dec 2, 2010)

i usually have good form and do dumbell incline every 2-3 weeks like you say to get good range of movement. do you think adding more weight wil help?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Make sure your form is good because most people bench and incline bench using alot more delts than chest.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

of course it will, no use lifting itif its not a struggle


----------



## gym-bob (Dec 2, 2010)

ok thanks ill re asses my form and add some more weight


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

dips due to ROM are great for upper chest


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

1) Try putting a small arch in your back, pin your shoulders back and consciously squeeze the chest at contraction

2) Try lowering your rep range for a while and focus on lifting heavier

My chest was a v v weak point for me and since doing these it's started thickening up. It'll never be a 'good' bodypart for me but its catching up!


----------



## gym-bob (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks again lads will defo try the lower rep range and il stick some dips into my routine aswell


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dips are an effectìve chest builder but they focus on lower chest instead of upper. Stick with incline db's 4 development and add incline flys after.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

also, your incline only needs to be slight. not the 45 degree sh.it, otherwise its all front delts.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

how fast do you bring the weight down ( negative contraction ) also what is your breathing like, are you getting enough oxygen in and how much do you rely on secondary and third muscle groups in the exercise, being front delts and tricpes. all these factors come into play. i hve the same problem as you and these are things i try to focus on, hop helps you


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

decline bench.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ohh fuk it just BENCH


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

try doing incline barbell or dumbell and also do incline cable flies


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i've trained for 22 years.... and for a period, of 5 years, I did nothing but incline chest work, and my pecs are large, but the upper is not unusually so... of course I suspected it wouldnt make a difference, but I thought i'd experiment to see if the "applied reality" differed from the theory... in this case it doesnt.

They Why:

you pectoral muscle originates on your sternum, and insterts on the humerous... and when it contracts, the muscle effectively shortens the distance between the insertion and the the origin... the problem with incline/decline work, is that it the function of the pec is to move the elbow (end of the humerous) from the dorsal (rear) plane to the anterior (front) plane- the angle of the humerous relative to the side of your body (eg lat) does not make a difference to the fact that the elbow travels from behind the body (ie when dumbells or barbell is at the bottom position of the movement) to the front of the body (ie top of the movement)...

So... if you want more upper pec- the answer is more pec generally-which means more weight (muscle mass) required in general... you can't make the "top of the pec" bigger than the bottom, any more than you can change the shape of your bicep peak.... no wait you can.... SEO or implant... for the most part, synthol (and other SEO's) will give the effect you want... its not a matter of more incline presses...


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> also, your incline only needs to be slight. not the 45 degree sh.it, otherwise its all front delts.


 Defo mate, I never put the bench at a 45 to do incline, like you say, only needs to be slight, 35 or somethin.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> i've trained for 22 years.... and for a period, of 5 years, I did nothing but incline chest work, and my pecs are large, but the upper is not unusually so... of course I suspected it wouldnt make a difference, but I thought i'd experiment to see if the "applied reality" differed from the theory... in this case it doesnt.
> 
> They Why:
> 
> ...


this

if you're genetics say you're going to have a big upper chest, you'll have one

the chest is one muscle, it comes down to your genetics for the shape it gets


----------



## Peter VI (Nov 9, 2010)

Try incline dumbbell flye. this move allowes you to precision-target upper chest with near-complete isolation. make sure mate your bench is set to about 30 degrees no more. Also keep constant tention on the pecks at the bottom. make sure you explode waights upward, squeeze your pecks and return to the starting position. Dont relax at the top just squeeze your pecks and return back to the starting position.


----------

